# Steak and Shrimp



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I grilled this little T-Bone tonite. Used my marinade on it and did some shrimp skewers too.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh Man, we're slobbering all over the keyboard that looks so good.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I gotta agree with you, that looks pretty freaking delicious.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

now im really hungry...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I'll take the steak but ya have to keep the Shrimp. I'm allergic to it........... Lobster and crab as well...........


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That photo is all fine and dandy, looks delish to be sure...

BUT where's the RECIPE?!?!?!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fishbreath said:


> That photo is all fine and dandy, looks delish to be sure...
> 
> BUT where's the RECIPE?!?!?!


The marinade for the steak:

2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
2 Teaspoons Montreal Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Espresso Powder( or any fine ground coffee)
Mix all together and rub on both sides of steak. Let sit for at least and hour, more is better.

Shrimp were peeled ,de-veined and skewered. Coat with lemon pepper to taste and grill.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks!  mmmm....that's great, nice idea with the espresso coffee...

Have you ever tried using Dale's Steak Seasoning instead of soy? Try it, you might like it! Its like Soy sauce on steroids...


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Thanks!  mmmm....that's great, nice idea with the espresso coffee...
> 
> Have you ever tried using Dale's Steak Seasoning instead of soy? Try it, you might like it! Its like Soy sauce on steroids...


where can we find this? giant, safeway, food lion etc?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fishbreath said:


> Thanks!  mmmm....that's great, nice idea with the espresso coffee...
> 
> Have you ever tried using Dale's Steak Seasoning instead of soy? Try it, you might like it! Its like Soy sauce on steroids...


I used to use just Dale's as a marinade. I like the one posted better than anything I have ever tried.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

fish-on said:


> where can we find this? giant, safeway, food lion etc?


Pretty sure you can find it at Harris Teeter...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

All courtsey of a fellow who has had a culinary trombone.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And I ain't allergic to anything in da plate. Fine lookin vittles. Soon as my squash comes in, I intend to do somethin rite similar. Maybe a shishkabab with pork tenderloins with sourwood honey drizzled over them and grilled green beans and a handfu[ of asparagus throwed in. A pineapple grilled, and a couple peaches halved and laid down to get grill marks. Everything has a season and fresh is always bestest.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Mytee fine WD, mytee fine!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> All courtsey of a fellow who has had a culinary trombone.


 I don't know what this means.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> I don't know what this means.


It's just something that WD picked up on an old episode of the Victor Borge Show. (in his spare time while he watches his garden grow, he polishes up on his vintage humor with PBS)


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

That marinade was on point!!! Had to substitute instant coffee for espresso powder. It's the first time I used any kind of coffee in a marinade and i really had nothing to compare it to. With that said, it was a delicious steak.


----------

